# Coordinates of Apple Headquarters..



## Matrix Agent (Jul 15, 2001)

anyone know them to the nearest minute or better? im trying to get an overhead shot from a satellite. No, im not launching a missle, there will be no conspiracy in this thread...


----------



## dennisj (Jul 15, 2001)

From MapBlast.com Lat: 37.330561 Lon: -122.029832 by entering 1 Infinite Loop, Cupertino, CA 95014-2083

Dennis


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 15, 2001)

Here is an sky view of the apple computers.


----------



## Murderer909 (Jul 15, 2001)

that is rad....how did you get that picture?


----------



## Jasoco (Jul 15, 2001)

I took a trip over to Terraserver and found this picture:

http://terraserver.homeadvisor.msn.com/image.asp?S=11&T=1&X=1464&Y=10330&Z=10&W=2

It's from 1993! Before Apple HQ was even built. Notice that the land is all dug up as if they were preparing to build.

Unfortunately, that's the most recent image the satelites have taken so far.

Sort of like taking a trip back in time!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jul 15, 2001)

How funny, i was going to use the coordinates for the terraserver site. Guess i would have been mighty confused by having a pile of dirt instead of a fancy office building there....


----------



## rharder (Jul 16, 2001)

Terraserver? Funny, according to the picture, it came from www.globexplorer.com. Is Microsoft ripping off pictures from other people? Or just "licensing" them?

-Rob


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 16, 2001)

I got the picture from MapQuest.com . I entered in The Apple head quarters address. Then once I had the map up, I hit a link that said big map. That gave me a bigger picture of a drawn out map. Then I click on a tap on the top of the map that said ariel view and it gave me that picture.


----------

